

Show HN: Using quirky to help develop/launch product. - imtu80
http://www.quirky.com/ideations/183961

======
imtu80
Hi my name is Mo,

I am a full time web developer and part time dreamer. I am constantly
tinkering with side projects after normal business hours.

This is my first attempt to raise funding, so I would love some constructive
criticism of my post on www.quirky.com. I have had many ideas but judging if
your idea is good based upon colleague feedback is always a problem. They tend
to be very encouraging because they are protecting your emotions. But this
idea is different, my friends actually wanted to be involved in the project.
Which makes me believe that they have true faith in the product.

I have posted my idea here <http://www.quirky.com/ideations/183961>. If you
like it please vote for it. If you don't like it, I would love to know why.

Looking forward to your thoughts,

Mo

------
Sakes
I like the idea. I'm constantly trying to find my phone cause my son jacks it
play his ABC game and surf youtube (he's almost 2). Then he leaves it in
random places. The only thing I can think of as far as advice is to maybe
check out Kickstarter. People seem to be having a lot of success with that.
Good luck!

~~~
imtu80
It also helps especially when you are at a restaurant, office or other public
places.

